# Limestone Networks Upgrades Enterprise DDoS Protection



## LimestoneNetworks (Feb 5, 2015)

_[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks, a leading IaaS provider of on-demand, cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services, upgrades their Enterprise DDoS Protection._[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Dallas, Texas / February 5, 2015[/SIZE]*

DDoS attacks have become more and more relevant in the world, which means that DDoS protected servers aren't just a luxury, they are a necessity. Limestone Networks has recognized this challenge and has thus upgraded their standard Enterprise DDoS Protection to 20Gbps, while maintaining an ultra-competitive price of $50 per month. 

Limestone’s Basic Protection, which comes free with all dedicated servers, is used to mitigate small attacks. If larger attacks take place, they disable the IP being attacked without ever disrupting the rest of the IPs and services on your server. 

For $50/IP address, Limestone Networks offers Enterprise DDoS Protection that can protect you from attacks up to 20Gbps and 12M packets per second. "In a world where security is of utmost concern, it is crucial to always have solid protection for your server," said Steve Evans, VP of Limestone Networks." From top to bottom, we have endeavored to provide a thoroughly secure hosting experience, and our upgraded DDoS protection is a testament to our level of dedication." By increasing the level of protection for their enterprise service, Limestone Networks has once again proven that their clients are first priority.

About Limestone Networks

IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, global content delivery network, with 24/7 passionate support.


----------

